# Hello! :)



## dylanlights (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

I've used this site from time to time for reference/guidance and I figured it would behoove me to actually get an acct.

I am a junior electrical engineering major at Cal Poly, SLO and am quite passionate about lighting!

I started lighting as a freshmen in high school, and then moved on to other community theatres. In the past 6 years I've worked on 40+ productions, and personally running tech for 200+ shows. Being credit from everything from follow spot op, to lighting designer, to tech director. With a WIDE variety of show quality (and corresponding ticket price) type of shows.

Really am joining CB to LEARN from the pros and try and pass on any of the few lessons I have learned in my brief time in the booth!

Sincerely,
Dylan


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 19, 2009)

dylanlights said:


> Really am joining CB to LEARN from the pros and try and pass on any of the few lessons I have learned in my brief time in the booth!



Welcome to the Booth Dylan! That's exactly why we are all here. Every day I learn a little and help someone else. Over the years you'll get a masters degree just hanging out here... plus you'll have a lot of fun with the friendships you develop along the way. Don't be shy now, jump in and post!


----------

